# PS4 oder Xbox One



## Yaglan (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich würd gerne ne Neue Konsole Kaufen kann mich aber nicht entscheiden welche.
Aus der Jahrenlangen erfahrung tendiere ich mehr zur Xbox als zur Playstation. Obwohl ich die PS1 damals auch genial gefunden habe.

Wenn es um den Kontroler geht ist die Xbox immer noch weiter vorn. 

Von der leistung her soll die PS4 besser sein. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das man da kaum ein unterschied sehen wird. Wenn ich zb Ryse sehe.

Was den Kauf grund wirklich fördert sind die spiele. Ein spiel was mir die Kauf entscheidung wesendlich leichter machen würde wäre zum beispiel Mass Effect 4. Aber das kommt auf beiden raus.

Dann soll man die Funktionen bei der Box in Europa das nicht ganz ausnutzen können. Wird dadran was gemacht? Es ist ja bekannt das irgendwann verbesserter Versionen der Konsolen in den Markt kommen.

Wichtig sind spiele wo man wirklich Tagelang dran setzen kann. 

Egoshoter naja. Xbox wird zwar sowas wie Halo bekommen was spaß macht. Aber PS4 wird bestimmt nochmal ein Twisted metal und so bekommen. Oder hat jetzt schon Kilzone


----------



## Legendary (21. Dezember 2013)

Konsolenkrieg in 3...2...1...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich gehe mal deine genannten Punkte durch:

Controller : Ist Geschmackssache. Manche ziehen den Xbox Controller vor, andere den der PS4. Ich (finde beide klasse) muss sagen, dass meiner Meinung nach sich der PS4 Controller auf der gleichen Ebene befindet wie der Xbone. Das natürlich nur durch Ersteindrücke.

Leistung : Ist ebenfalls Ansichtssache. Wer 500 &#8364; für eine schwächere "Konsole" ausgeben möchte, soll dies tun. Wer jetzt schon los flamed, dass CoD nur auf 720p auf der Xbone anstatt auf 1080p läuft sollte dann lieber zur PS4 greifen. Du hast es aber schon gesagt, im Endeffekt macht es keinen Unterschied. Persönlich würde ich auch zur PS4 tendieren in diesem Punkt.

Spiele : Ist momentan noch ziemlich Mau. Die dicken Kracher kommen ja erst nächstes Jahr, viele davon sind ja auch Multiplattform Titel. Im Moment hat meiner Meinung nach die Xbone die Nase vorne. Killer Instinct und Dead Rising sind (für mich) bei weitem bessere Titel als Killzone und Knack. Aber auch hier, sie nehmen sich nicht viel. Zu den Titeln in der Zukunft, da tendiere ich eher zur PS4. Der Fokus auf Indie Titel und den Port von vielen kleineren TIteln vom PC auf die PS4 gefällt mir auch eher.

Funktionen : Die Xbox One ist eine Multimedia Konsole (lt. deren Werbung). Das stinkt mir persönlich ziemlich. Ich will nicht während ich einen Film gucke Skypen und gleichzeitig über Bing nach sonst was suchen. Gleiches kann man auch über die Social Media funktionen bei der PS4 sagen. Beide Konsolen haben Twitch drauf. Die Xbox hat natürlich eine Menge Funktionen, die wir in Deutschland nicht haben. Netflix, NHL/NFL usw. Ich glaube aber gehört zu haben, dass es auch für den deutschen Markt was gibt (haben mittlerweile ja auch Watchever, Lovefilm und sowat).

Egoshooter : SPIELT MAN AUF DEM PC 

Fazit: Momentan machen Konsolen wenig Sinn, solltest du an eine kommen (was schwer wird), würde ich trotzdem noch warten, vllt. sogar bis es den ersten Preissturz gibt. Das mache ich. Ansonsten, wenn du bisher Xbox Fan bist, kauf sie dir auch jetzt. Ich werde mir ne PS4 kaufen, aber auch erst im Sommer nächsten Jahres. (Ich habe keine der Konsolen bisher angetestet, hatte nur nen PS4 Controller in der Hand. Also alles meine persönlichen Eindrücke)


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (21. Dezember 2013)

eigentlich kennst Du die für Dich richtige Antwort doch schon, oder...?

denn eigentlich brauchst Du noch gar keine neue Konsole, denn wer sich so wenig damit beschäftigt hat wie Du (liest man eindeutig aus Deinm Text!) will sie im Prinzip nur haben um sagen zu können "hey, seht mal, ich hab auch schon das Neuste vom Neusten"
Fakt sind doch folgende Dinge:
-die Schultertasten beim neuen Xbox-Controller sind nicht so toll
-der PS4-Controller ist etwas größer als der der PS3, also erstmal in die Hand nehmen und dann urteilen 

-es sind einfach noch viel zu wenig NEUE Spiele für die Konsolen da, meist nur welche, die es auch auf der PS3/X360 gibt
-zu den NEUEN Spielen: Knack ist ganz witzig, Ryse halt "schön" brutal (wer´s braucht), Killzone ist halt Killzone (Shooter mit ge!ler Grafik), Killer Instinct (würde mich interessieren, wenn nicht so oft der Single-Player kritisiert würde), Forza5 warum es so wenig Strecken und Autos hat lässt nur DLC vermuten

ergo: warte noch mit dem kauf, bis mehr Spieleauswahl da ist, denn technisch gibt´s diesmal ja nicht so Neuerungenwie blu-ray-Laufwerk usw.

also ich hab mich diesmal kurz vor Verkaufsstart gegen einen jetzigen Kauf entschieden -> einfach nix dolles da

PS. jetzt streich noch "eigentlich" in meinen Aussagen and you´ll know what to do


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
also ich hatte auch überlegt mir eine zu holen.

Da ich aber noch nichtmal einen Fernseher habe, wird die Investition größer. ^^
Hab mich dazu entschlossen irgendwann 2014 die neue PS4 zu holen, dann mit Gran Turismo 7 am besten....

Es werden nächstes Jahr viel mehr Spiele verfügbar sein und der Preis wird eher sinken, als dass er steigt.
Dazu dann ne brauchbare Glotze...

Momentan gibts einfach zu wenig gute Games, die mich reizen. Und da ich auch nie Fernsehen schaue, brauch ich den Fernseher auch nicht.
Ist eben nur wegen der Konsole eine zusätzliche Anschaffung.

Mit der Xbox konnte ich noch nie was anfangen, weder mit den Spielen noch mit den anderen Funktionen....

Mein tipp: warte bis nächstes jahr, dann sind die von dir genannten Games evtl draußen.
Ego Shooter zocke ich eigtl auch nur am PC... konsole kommt dafür weniger in Frage


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2013)

KONOV IS BACK <3


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> KONOV IS BACK <3



Hey shiki 
Ich war doch gar nicht weg 
Hab mich nur bissl rar gemacht

Zum posting oben:

Unter der voraussetzung dass GT7 nächstes jahr erscheint ^^


----------



## Tikume (21. Dezember 2013)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Was den Kauf grund wirklich fördert sind die spiele.



Dann kann die Antwort nur lauten: Aktuell keine von beiden.


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2013)

Ganz klar PC 

Zum derzeitigen standpunkt

konsolen exklusive titel kommen für die next gen kommen ja erst ganz viel später 

eingentlich wär jetzt die perfekte zeit eine ps3 zu kaufen  

alle kinderkrankheiten sind draussen und die preise fallen
alle spiele sind draussen und haben schon rabatte


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. Dezember 2013)

ih ich hasse pc, zocken kann man eigentlich nur auf xbox, wie soll man sonst nebenbei im internet surfen etc?


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2013)

war ja so klar was anderes als xbox konnte ja bkz nicht besitzen ^^


----------



## Jordin (21. Dezember 2013)

[.] PS4
[.] Xbox one
[x] Lieber mal nen Buch lesen!

Ich bin Generation PlayStation, da können noch so viele Xboxes oder Wiis vobeiwackeln und mir schöne Augen machen.
Abgesehen davon: hängt es am Ende nicht eh von den games ab? 
Kann ich die alten darauf spielen? -> Meines Wissens lautet die Antwort bei der xBox nein. Sony arbeitet wenigstens daran ^^


vote 4 PS4!

Die is auch noch 100 € billiger; sieht besser aus und hat die bessere inneren Werte.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Dezember 2013)

ROT! BLAU! ROT! BLAU!

Nein, ROT ist besser!

Nein, BLAU ist besser!

Meine güte, ist doch scheissegal.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ROT! BLAU! ROT! BLAU!
> 
> Nein, ROT ist besser!
> 
> ...



Nimm die blaue Pille...

Er hat ne normale Frage gestellt und bisher normale Antworten bekommen, ist doch alles gut.


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2013)

anders als bei der xbox 360 und playstation 3 bieten die neuen geräte nicht soviel neues und die exklusiven spiele die kommen erst über 2014 verteilt

abwärtskompatibel sind die spiele auf der ps4 auch nur für die ps3 und wenn man sie im store kauft und runterlädt 

dazu kommen viele funktionen sind in eu noch nicht verfügbar oder uninteressat


----------



## Tikume (21. Dezember 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: hängt es am Ende nicht eh von den games ab?


Hat der TE ja an für sich auch schon geschrieben. 
Es ist halt bald Weihnachten, man hat die Kohle, man will sich was neues kaufen. Irgendwo verständlich, aber halt sinnlos.
Ich mein, ich habe es nicht besser gemacht und mir eine PS3 gekauft und hole jetzt ein paar nette Exklusiv-Titel nach, was auch schön ist. Aber hätte ich es gebraucht? Wohl eher nicht, allein am PC habe ich objektiv betrachtet genug zum spielen.

Die PS4 hat wohl etwas mehr Spieleleistung, die XBoxOne hat wohl Vorteile wenn es um den Medienquark geht und. ggf. beim Controller.
Das kann sich in den nächsten Monaten alles relativieren und ich denke es wird noch 1-2 Jahre dauern bis es spielerisch interessant wird. Ausserdem wird es dann auch Hardware Revisionen zum günstigeren Preis geben.

Wenn man unbedingt sein Geld jetzt für eine der beiden Konsolen raushauen will, dann ist das keine schlaue Entscheidung. Also macht es auch keinen Sinn groß zu erörtern welche der beiden in Zukunft interessanter sein wird. Dann kann man auch hier eine Bauchentscheidung treffen.
Ich persönlich würde dann eine PS4 nehmen. Kinect interessiert mich soviel wie Nacktfotos von ZAM, die PS4 ist günstiger und scheint von der Leistung her einen leichten Vorteil zu haben.
Interessant ist ggf. auch welche Konsole der letzten Generation man hat.


----------



## win3ermute (21. Dezember 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nacktfotos von ZAM



Interessant! Erzähl mehr!

Für mich wäre eher interessant, welche der beiden Konsolen sich als BluRay-Media-Center besser schlägt (Upscaling, Kompatibilität, Menuführung). Derzeit habe ich ja zwei Einzelgeräte für den jeweiligen Bereich. Ganz wichtig wäre Fernbedienbarkeit über Laptop/Smartphone/Tablet. Gibt es dazu schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nacktfotos von ZAM



dich vieleicht nicht aber vieleicht ein paar von unseren forum damen 

wenn es dir um die spiele geht pack dein geld auf die bank dann gibts nochmal zinsen und hol dir 2014 die konsole deiner wahl aber erst ab märz kommen neue exklusive spiele

ansonsten kannste die spiele genauso gut auf dem pc spielen und kriegst die da meist sogar billiger schon nach ein paar monaten 



win3ermute schrieb:


> Interessant! Erzähl mehr!
> 
> Für mich wäre eher interessant, welche der beiden Konsolen sich als BluRay-Media-Center besser schlägt (Upscaling, Kompatibilität, Menuführung). Derzeit habe ich ja zwei Einzelgeräte für den jeweiligen Bereich. Ganz wichtig wäre Fernbedienbarkeit über Laptop/Smartphone/Tablet. Gibt es dazu schon Erfahrungen?






Xbox One & PS4 enttäuschen im Heimkino-Test 19.12.2013
Nicht nur fehlendes 3D oder Ultra-HD: PS4 und Xbox One eignen sich derzeit nicht als gute Blu-Ray-Player-Alternative, wie video im Heimkino-Test belegt.

http://www.pc-magazin.de/news/ps4-xbox-one-blu-ray-player-test-alternative-meinung-1930737.html


----------



## win3ermute (21. Dezember 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Xbox One & PS4 enttäuschen im Heimkino-Test 19.12.2013



Dank Dir! Ach Du Scheisse, da sind ja nicht mal die "Basics" vorhanden... da bleib' ich bei meinem TViXie...


----------



## Tikume (21. Dezember 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Für mich wäre eher interessant, welche der beiden Konsolen sich als BluRay-Media-Center besser schlägt (Upscaling, Kompatibilität, Menuführung). Derzeit habe ich ja zwei Einzelgeräte für den jeweiligen Bereich.



Laut Testberichten ein gutes Stück mieser als die vorherige Generation. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kann die PS4 weder Mp3 noch CDs abspielen, Blue Ray lässt sich aktivieren aber 3D geht nicht was die Ps3 wohl konnte.


----------



## Yaglan (21. Dezember 2013)

Grad nochmal geschaut. Zur zeit ist nur die Xbox mit Fifa für 524 zu haben. Ganz erlich. Die spiele reizen mich nicht wirklich. He Rysen ist cool. Aber dafür extra ne Konsole?

Die Konsolen sind richtig schlechte Blue Ray Player ? Nagute nacht.... dann lieber mal warten bis die Besser sind. Obwohl es reicht mir wenn die DvD und Bluerays ablaufen lassen.


----------



## ego1899 (21. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> ih ich hasse pc, zocken kann man eigentlich nur auf xbox, wie soll man sonst nebenbei im internet surfen etc?



Noch beknackter hätte der Post nich sein können  Oder ist das irgendwie ne Art Ironie die ich nich verstehe? xD


Ne Konsole is nichts anderes als ein abgespeckter PC. Wer für nen PC zu dämlich ist kauft sich halt ne Konsole, is halt wesentlich Idioten-freundlicher  Oder halt auch für Kinder geeignet.


Nebenbei im Internet surfen? Also wenn ich was zocke und UNBEDINGT GANZ SCHNELL was im Internet gucken will dann drücke ich einfach Alt/ Tab und bin in ca.... hmm... einer Sekunde im Internet? 

Und das auch wesentlich komfortabler als mit ner Konsole nehme ich jetzt einfach mal an.




Naja und zum Thema... Wie jetzt schon mehrfach gesagt wurde ist abwarten wohl das klügste. Ich persönlich tendiere mehr zur XBOX.

Fand ich generell einfach viel angenehmer, allerdings eher wegen der Dinge die man mit der Konsole anstellen kann, wenn man sich ein bisschen auskennt, Stichwort "RGH" z.B.


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Noch beknackter hätte der Post nich sein können  Oder ist das irgendwie ne Art Ironie die ich nich verstehe? xD



das ist 100% echt vom im der poste nur sowas ^^


----------



## Yaglan (22. Dezember 2013)

Achso und zm thema Lest mal ein Buch. Seit dem ich im neuen beruf bin habe ich so um die 20 Bucher gelesen. Seit mitte Oktober lese ich das Lied von Eis und Feuer und bin bei Band 3


----------



## Baron King Zwei (22. Dezember 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oder halt auch für Kinder geeignet.



uuuuh und das von einem mit einem totenkopf mit einem adler auf der stirn und einem fussball als avatar geil!!!!

ich hab übrigens nichts von kurz mal schnell im internet gucken gesagt, ich will da dauerhaft sein während ich zocke, so ernst ist mir das thema jetzt nicht, dass ich nichts nebenbei machen kann


----------



## Tikume (22. Dezember 2013)

Muss jeder selber wissen.
Die Hauptargumente für die Konsole sind halt zocken auf der Couch und Konsolenexklusive Spiele. 
Bei letzterem wird es sicher interessant sein wie sich das bei der neuen Generation entwickelt.


----------



## pampam (22. Dezember 2013)

Mal im Ernst, wenn die Frage ob PS oder XBox sich überhaupt stellt, kauft man am besten keine von beiden, denn das Interesse daran ist offensichtlich nicht das größte.
Vor- und Nachteile sind bekannt und es gibt viele Tests und Erfahrungsberichte zu beiden Konsolen.


Trotzdem die Gründe, wieso ich die PS4 bestellt habe -wann immer sie auch geliefert werden sollte-:
*a)* 100€ günstiger
*b)* stärkere Hardware (inwiefern man das sieht, wird sich zeigen, sobald die Entwickler mit dem eSRAM von der XBone klarkommen)
*c)* Halo interessiert mich nicht, God of War, Uncharted und einige andere dagegen schon
*d)* kein Zwang, mich bei einigen Spielen vor einer dämlichen (meine Meinung) Kamera bewegen zu müssen (der Hauptgrund für mich, denn für Bewegung geh ich vor die Tür)
*e)* die Art wie Microsoft zu beginn vorgegangen ist/vorgehen wollte
und natürlich, weil *e)* meine Freunde auch eher im Playstation-Lager unterwegs sind.

Der einzige Grund, der -für mich- für eine XBone spricht, ist Forza. Allderings sollte das ein zuküntiges Gran Turismo ausgleichen können.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. Dezember 2013)

Keine von beiden - auf 2014 warten da kommt die steam box


----------



## Tikume (22. Dezember 2013)

pampam schrieb:


> *e)* die Art wie Microsoft zu beginn vorgegangen ist/vorgehen wollte



Das Problem war ja nicht was sie machen wollten, das Problem war wie sie es kommuniziert haben.


----------



## pampam (22. Dezember 2013)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Keine von beiden - auf 2014 warten da kommt die steam box



Keine Alternative für eine Konsole, da die Vorteile einer Konsole verloren gehen: Zu teuer (Link), keine Exklusivspiele, keine Hardwaregleichheit...
Wie ein am Fernseher angeschlossener PC eben, daher (wenn überhaupt) ein PC-Ersatz


----------



## Sin (22. Dezember 2013)

Also muss zugeben, die Konsolen haben nach wie vor keinen Reiz für mich. Die letzte Generation habe ich auch schon ausgelassen. Glaube PS2 war die letzte Konsole die ich mir gekauft habe. Zum Spielen ist der PC da, die paar Exklusivtitel sind nicht so der Bringer und vor allem rechtfertigt es auch nicht den überteuerten Preis von fast 70€ pro Spiel. Ich bleib bei meinem Mittelklasse PC und packe ab und an mal wenn ich Lust habe den Mega Drive wieder aus.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Dezember 2013)

pampam schrieb:


> *d)* kein Zwang, mich bei einigen Spielen vor einer dämlichen (meine Meinung) Kamera bewegen zu müssen (der Hauptgrund für mich, denn für Bewegung geh ich vor die Tür)



Den "Zwang" gibt es nur bei expliziten Kinect-Titeln. Ansonsten wird man bei keinem Spiel gezwungen sich vor der Kamera zu bewegen. Ich werde nicht gezwungen, mich bei  Forza5, Madden 25, Fifa 15, DR3 oder BF4 vor der Kamera zu bewegen.

Bei Kinect Sports Rivals oder Xbox Fitness hingegen schon, sind ja auch explizite Kinect Spiele.


----------



## Yaglan (22. Dezember 2013)

Also Konsole muss schon sein später. So spiele wie Mass Effect sind am besten im Bett oder Sofa zu spielen.
Was die Leistung im End Effect bringt. Bin ich wie gesagt der meinung das man da kaum große unterschiede sehen wird. Wenn ich zb an Ryse denke das sieht für mich wirklich Grandios aus und das ist eins der ersten spiele. Also es werden noch welche kommen die besser aussehen werden. Aber wegen Ryse lohnt es nicht nicht eine Konsole zu kaufen.


----------



## Tikume (23. Dezember 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Den "Zwang" gibt es nur bei expliziten Kinect-Titeln. Ansonsten wird man bei keinem Spiel gezwungen sich vor der Kamera zu bewegen. Ich werde nicht gezwungen, mich bei  Forza5, Madden 25, Fifa 15, DR3 oder BF4 vor der Kamera zu bewegen.
> 
> Bei Kinect Sports Rivals oder Xbox Fitness hingegen schon, sind ja auch explizite Kinect Spiele.



Allerdings zahlst Du halt dennoch 100 EUR extra dafür.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Dezember 2013)

Richtig, dafür kann jeder Entwickler auch voraussetzten, dass 100% der Xbox One Käufer die Kinect haben.

Mich hat die Konsole effektiv 30€ mehr gekostet als eine PS4 und das inkl. Kamera


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2013)

wo wir wieder beim thema nacktfotos durch kinect sind XD


----------



## Tikume (23. Dezember 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Richtig, dafür kann jeder Entwickler auch voraussetzten, dass 100% der Xbox One Käufer die Kinect haben.
> 
> Mich hat die Konsole effektiv 30€ mehr gekostet als eine PS4 und das inkl. Kamera



Klar, wenn man sich irgendwie mit Kinect anfreunden kann ist das auch ein Vorteil. Wenn jemand kathegorisch kein Interesse daran hat nicht.
Aber wir hatten ja schon gesagt, dass jeder der sich eine PS4 oder XBox One zu dem Zeitpunkt kauft eh keine vernünftige Entscheidung getroffen hat


----------



## Yaglan (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich krieg die Kriese. Grad den Trailer zu FF15 gesehen was mir zusagt. ABer erscheint für beide Konsolen......


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Dezember 2013)

Mal so ne Frage: Gibt es eigentlich eine Liste an (exklusiven Spielen, die in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren für die PS4 erscheinen werden?

Für die Xbox One kenn ich das anstehende Linup ja (Halo5, Quantum Break, Sunset Overdrive, etc.)


----------



## ego1899 (23. Dezember 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage: Gibt es eigentlich eine Liste an (exklusiven Spielen, die in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren für die PS4 erscheinen werden?




Für die PS4 sieht das dann wohl so aus. 

http://www.netzwelt....-ueberlick.html

Und hier nochmal die XBOX...

http://www.netzwelt....ueberblick.html


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2013)

mal schauen wie lang manche spiele konsolenexklusiv sind ^^

und selbst wenn dann schaut man sich lets play zu an 

die wichtigen grossen titel werden auch auf dem pc immer erscheinen vieleicht ein dreiviertel bis jahr später aber sie werden erscheinen weil microsoft hat nicht soviel geld das sie konsolenexlusivität auf ewig kaufen können ^^

und so richtig neue titel schein bis jetzt nicht zu erscheinen halt nur folgetitel mit next gen grafik die man genauso gut am ende des zyklus einer konsole durchspielen kann 

spätestens nächstes jahr im frühling kriegste die playstation 3 samt spiele hinterhergeworfen


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (23. Dezember 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Für die PS4 sieht das dann wohl so aus.
> 
> http://www.netzwelt....-ueberlick.html
> 
> ...



danke für die Links, auch wenn die Seite dort ein bisschen ungenau arbeitet, Zitat "Konsolenexklusive Spiele" und dann steht bei fast allen Titeln in Klammern "auch PC", ja nee, daß nennt man also "exklusiv"...


----------



## Wolfner (23. Dezember 2013)

Man nehme:
- Ein Stück Standard PC (Medium Tower)
- Einen Schuss WLAN Router
- Einen Esslöffel Wireless Controller
- Eine Prise HDMI Kabel
- Eine Portion HD TV

Hat man die Zutaten alle beinander stellt man sie gemeinsam in ein Wohnzimmer, mixt das alles nochmal ordentlich durch und fertig ist das günstige, jedoch äußerst schmackhafte Home-Entertainment System.
Gegebenenfalls mit Steam Sales abschmecken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2013)

Thema ist hier PS oder Xbox, nicht PC oder Konsole...


----------



## Zerasata (23. Dezember 2013)

Eben meinen PC habe ich eh schon an en großen Fernseher angeschlossen. Alles eine Frage der Planung ^^

Ich bevorzuge ganz klar die PS4. Auch wenn das Software Angebot noch recht dürftig ist.

Der X1 traue ich dieser Generation nicht viel zu - vielleicht ändert sich das aber noch.


----------



## pampam (23. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Thema ist hier PS oder Xbox, nicht PC oder Konsole...



Genau, zumal eine Konsole eh viel besser ist  
Nein Spaß, ich verstehe garnicht, wieso immer wieder die Diskussion PC oder Konsole auftaucht.
Wer am PC spielen möchte, soll sich eben einen entsprechenden PC kaufen und wer auf Konsole Spielen möchte, kauft sich eine Konsole. Man muss doch niemandem die eigene Meinung aufzwingen.

Zwar bevorzuge ich insgesamt die Konsole (u.a. für Rennspiele, Adventures, Hack 'n' Slays), Stategie-/Aufbauspiele dagegen kann man nur auf einem PC richtig spielen. 
Bei Shootern ist das ganze wieder geschmacksache, manche kommen mit dem Controller einfach nicht zurecht, andere sehen die Hardwaregleichheit als riesen Vorteil.


----------



## Wolfner (23. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Thema ist hier PS oder Xbox



Und ich würde nun mal vom Kauf beider abraten. Das Problem, gerade mit den neuen Konsolen, ist doch jenes, dass ehemalige Vorteile immer mehr über Bord geworfen werden. Keine Installation und bugfreie Spiele gehören auch auf den Konsolen inzwischen der Vergangenheit an. Auf der anderen Seite kommen aber Nachteile dazu, wie Extrakosten für Onlinedienste oder der ganze Unsinn den sich Engsoz Microsoft evtl. noch mit dem Televisor der Kinect einfallen lässt. Die neuen Konsolen wirken auf mich eher wie kleine PCs im Umstandskleid - also warum nicht gleich einen Schritt sparen? Daher auch der Vorschlag.



Wenn ich trotzdem unbedingt eine Konsole haben möchte, dann würde ich immer noch warten, denn das Start-Lineup beider ist eher schmächtig. 
Wenn man mir also eine Pistole an den Kopf halten würde und ich müsste mich entscheiden, dann würde ich sagen: Die, welche in Zukunft wahrscheinlich mit den interessanteren Exklusivtiteln aufwarten kann.
Mein Tipp dabei wäre, ganz pragmatisch, auf der PS4 weil die immerhin den japanischen Spielemarkt im Rücken hat. Auch wenn das nicht notwendigerweise ein Garant für tolle Exklusivtitel ist, ist es immerhin etwas.


----------



## Moronic (23. Dezember 2013)

Wenn (und das wäre ein verdammt großes wenn) dann würde ich mich für die PS4 entscheiden.

Grund: Titel die auf Wixb... ähmmm... Xbox erscheinen, erscheinen meist auch auf PC.


----------



## Dominau (23. Dezember 2013)

Warte doch auf die Steam Machine, die kommt auch in einer schicken Box. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Dezember 2013)

Moronic schrieb:


> Wenn (und das wäre ein verdammt großes wenn) dann würde ich mich für die PS4 entscheiden.
> 
> Grund: Titel die auf Wixb... ähmmm... Xbox erscheinen, erscheinen meist auch auf PC.



Hmm... Forza ist nicht auf dem PC, DR3 gibt es da nicht, Quantum Break ist Xbox exklusiv, Ryse, Sunset Overdrive, etc. Alles nur auf der Xbox bzw. Xbox One.

Welches große Xbox Franchise gibt es denn für den PC?

Ok, von Halo gab es mal Ableger für den PC, aber auch nur mit sehr geringem Erfolg.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hmm... Forza ist nicht auf dem PC, DR3 gibt es da nicht, Quantum Break ist Xbox exklusiv, Ryse, Sunset Overdrive, etc. Alles nur auf der Xbox bzw. Xbox One.
> 
> Welches große Xbox Franchise gibt es denn für den PC?
> 
> Ok, von Halo gab es mal Ableger für den PC, aber auch nur mit sehr geringem Erfolg.



Mir fällt da spontan auch nur Halo ein, vielleicht noch Alan Wake oder Deadly Premonition, die es auf den PC geschafft haben. Aber in Zukunft sehe ich keine, und Halo sehe ich erst recht nicht auf dem PC.


----------



## ego1899 (23. Dezember 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> danke für die Links, auch wenn die Seite dort ein bisschen ungenau arbeitet, Zitat "Konsolenexklusive Spiele" und dann steht bei fast allen Titeln in Klammern "auch PC", ja nee, daß nennt man also "exklusiv"...




Jo mehr hab ich nich dazu gefunden. Einzig "exclusiv" sind da nur ein Teil davon. Aber mittlerweile werden ja die meisten Top-Titel einfach als Multiplattform-Titel entwickelt.

Wenn man mal überlegt das gerade sowaswie GTA mal PS-only war ^^ Gibt sicher noch mehr als genug andere Beispiele.


----------



## Wynn (24. Dezember 2013)

halo denk ich mal wär nichts für die pc spieler 

wir haben ja schon cs, bf4, cod mit richtigen aim und nicht auto aim ^^


----------



## Legendary (24. Dezember 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hmm... Forza ist nicht auf dem PC, DR3 gibt es da nicht, Quantum Break ist Xbox exklusiv, Ryse, Sunset Overdrive, etc. Alles nur auf der Xbox bzw. Xbox One.
> 
> Welches große Xbox Franchise gibt es denn für den PC?
> 
> Ok, von Halo gab es mal Ableger für den PC, aber auch nur mit sehr geringem Erfolg.



Da spricht wohl eher Neid über die guten Exklusivtitel. 

Mir fällt spontan außer Halo eine einzige Reihe auf, die es teilweise auf den PC geschafft hat und das ist Gears of War. 
Es gibt einige gute Titel, die es leider nicht auf dem PC gibt oder sich auf der Konsole besser steuern lassen, als mit Maus und Tastatur. (nein ich kaufe mir nicht noch ein Gamepad für meinen 5 Jahre alten PC  )
Außerdem ist XBLA eine geniale Plattform, ich sag nur Trials Evolution, FEZ, Castle Crashers oder Hell Yeah! 

Hoffentlich macht da Microsoft weiter und baut vor allem den Arcademarkt aus, ich war immer begeistert von meiner 360, da kommt ja laut Microsoft Gott sei Dank auch noch ein paar Jährchen Inhalt.
PS: Ich würde zur Zeit gar keine von Beiden kaufen.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Dezember 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Welches große Xbox Franchise gibt es denn für den PC?



Project Spark


----------



## Egooz (24. Dezember 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal überlegt das gerade sowaswie GTA mal PS-only war ^^ Gibt sicher noch mehr als genug andere Beispiele.



GTA war eigentlich mal PC exklusiv.


----------



## Konov (24. Dezember 2013)

pampam schrieb:


> Nein Spaß, ich verstehe garnicht, wieso immer wieder die Diskussion PC oder Konsole auftaucht.



Weil wir hier in einem diskussionsforum sind und jeder seine Vorstellungen und pläne lang und breit darlegen möchte.
Der eine mag dies, der andere das....

Die Steam box find ich von der idee her ganz nett aber der Preis von fast 1000 Euro ist einfach utopisch in meinen Augen.
Mag zwar von der Hardware abhängig sein, die drin steckt, aber das rechtfertigt keinen Kauf IMO...

Hab momentan immer noch meinen Gaming Rechner von 2010, auf dem ich aktuelle titel in Full HD zocken kann und weiterhin werde - eine Playstation würde ich mir nächstes Jahr sehr wünschen weil ich mal wieder tierisch Bock auf Gran Turismo habe.

Alles weitere wäre eine nette Dreingabe. Aber bei mir wäre noch eine weitere Investition zu tätigen - wie bereits erwähnt - besitze ich keinen Fernseher. Allerdings dürfte die PS4 nächstes Jahr vielleicht schon reduziert werden.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Dezember 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> GTA war eigentlich mal PC exklusiv.



Weder noch. Es kam damals für beide Systeme zusammen raus.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Weder noch. Es kam damals für beide Systeme zusammen raus.



Stimmt, auch GTA 1 + 2 und GTA London (hieß das so?) kamen sowohl für den PC als auch für die PS1 raus.

Erst GTA 3 war meiner Meinung nach PS2 only, bis es dann irgendwann viiieel später auch für die erste XBOX erschien.

Hm ok wenn man es so sieht war GTA wohl noch nie ein Exklusiv-Titel


----------



## Yaglan (24. Dezember 2013)

Also ich habe bis jetzt wenige vergleichspiele gesehen. Einmal Blackflag PS4 und PC Version. Und Call of Duty Ghost. Obwohl die PS4 Bessere Hardware hat als die Xbox One. Sind die Farben Satter als bei der PS4. 

Also für mich bleibt es dabei welche spiele Exklusiv titel interessieren mich mehr? 

Ein vorteil der die Xbox aber hat ist das Controler. Ich bräuchte mal die Möglichkeit mit den PS4 Controler zu spielen.
Mich stört es das die Sticks direkt nebeneinander liegen.
Das ist bei der Xbox einfach besser.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Dezember 2013)

Dann Besuch mal einen Mediamarkt, Saturn oder Gamestop Das kannst du den PS4-Controller auch mal in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2013)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Also ich habe bis jetzt wenige vergleichspiele gesehen. Einmal Blackflag PS4 und PC Version. Und Call of Duty Ghost. Obwohl die PS4 Bessere Hardware hat als die Xbox One. Sind die Farben Satter als bei der PS4.
> 
> Also für mich bleibt es dabei welche spiele Exklusiv titel interessieren mich mehr?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, du hast deine Entscheidung schon unbewusst getroffen. In Sachen Exklusivtitel nehmen sich beide, wie schon von vielen hier erwähnt, nicht viel. 

Hol dir die One. Wenn du schon in der Vergangenheit nicht zufrieden warst mit der PS, dann wirst du es jetzt auch nicht sein.


----------



## Yaglan (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich war ja nicht unzufrieden mit der PS1 ich habe sie geliebt bis sie von der Heimfahrt vom Urlaub kaputt gegangen ist. Und habe mir die Nagelneue Xbox gekauft. Mit der war ich Mega zufrieden. Bis auf die Zugroß geratenen Controler. Die ja verkleinert wurden sind und Perfekt in der Hand lagen.
PS2 und 3 haben mich dann nicht mehr interessiert hatte die Xbox. später hatte mein bruder sich die 360 gekauft.

Wie sieht das eigendlich mit den Stererkreuz aus? Bei den Xbox spielen dienter das eher als Dekoration oder zum Waffenwechsel. Steuert man damit bei der PS4 noch oder mit den Linken Stick?


----------



## Yaglan (24. Dezember 2013)

Achso habe gestern ein Video gesehen wo aufgelistet wird welche Exklussiv Titel für beide Konsolen nächsten jahr raus kommen und welche auf beiden. Wenn ich es finde Poste ich es.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Dezember 2013)

Es ist natürlich bei jedem Spiel etwas unterschiedlich, aber in der Regel läuft es so: Mit dem linken Analogstick steuert man Charakter; Mit dem rechten Analogstick die Kamera; mit dem Steuerkreuz die Waffen (o.ä.); mit dem Rest verschiedene Aktionen.


----------



## Medmius (24. Dezember 2013)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Ein vorteil der die Xbox aber hat ist das Controler. Ich bräuchte mal die Möglichkeit mit den PS4 Controler zu spielen.
> Mich stört es das die Sticks direkt nebeneinander liegen.
> Das ist bei der Xbox einfach besser.




Genau das wollte ich fragen. Ich habe bisher nur die "Dualshock-Typ" Controller benutzt. (Logitech Rumblepad usw.) Wie einfach/schwierig ist es eigentlich sich umzugewöhnen auf die Xbox Variante?


----------



## Yaglan (24. Dezember 2013)

Da der Controler für mich Besser in der Hand ist als der PS Controler ist die ungewöhnung nicht schwer.


----------



## Yaglan (8. Januar 2014)

Also ich meld mich nochmal. Ich habe mir jetzt ne Xbox One gekauft. 
Schöne tolle Maschine. Nur leider kann man die Konsole nur komplett nutzen mit einer Goldmitglieschaft. 
Ich glaub das ist bei der PS4 nicht anders hab ich gehört?

Es werden direkt spiele zum Download angeboten wie Killerinstinkt die nicht kosten. Oder vieleicht doch?
Killerinstinkt ist nun ja.... nicht meins. Es gibt sehr wenige Charactere und man kann nur einen spielen. Die anderen muss man sich Kaufen für Echtes Geld. Werde ich für so ein misst nicht ausgeben.

Spiele im Besitzt Fifa und Ryse. Fifa ist eher für mein bruder das interessiert mich nicht wirklich. Aber Ryse. Auch das spiel kann man was in die Länge ziehen  Durch bin ich noch nicht. Aber es ist auch ein Wunderschönes spiel. Ich bin beeindruckt was man für schöne spiele machen kann. ( es geht hier nur um die Grafik). Ich hoffe das Kinect so öfters zum einsatz kommen wird wie in diesen spiel gezeigt. Zb das man Befehle rufen kann (Nicht muss).

Achso wenn man befehle rufen tut merkt man wer dafür eine stimme hat und wer nicht  ich gehöre nicht zu der sorte.

Ich glaub ich könnte hier jetzt mehr Negative dinge aufschreiben als Positive.

Also Voll nutzbar nur mit Goldmitglied schaft. Das sind im Jahr über 60€ glaube ich. Skype Youtube und so ist dann glaube ich frei nutzbar.
Habe mir die Konsole glaube ich nach 4 Tagen noch nicht ganz angeguckt.
Ich weiss nicht ob das an Ryse liegt oder ob das auch in anderen spielen der fall ist. Man muss es vorher instalieren bevor ich überhaupt spielen konnte.
Oder ich war zu blöd um es zu finden. (instalation hat ne Ewigkeit gedauert und die Ladezeiten sind auch etwas naja... man Überlebt es.
Ich habe ein uralten Account gehabt mit ein wirklich schrecklichen namen. Um diesen zu endern wollen die 10€ haben.
Die Konsole ist beim ersten einschalten total unübersichtlich.
Den Controler habe ich glaube ich auf der Gamescom in den Händen gehalten. Aber ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern das er mir so Negativ aufgefallen wie jetzt. Er ist noch eine Nummer kleiner als bei der 360. Liegt aber dennoch gut in der hand. fühlt sich aber an wie ein Controler aus Billig material. Im Ganzen ist der 360 Controler Besser. Allerdings sind die Vibrationen an den Schultertasten wirklich gelungen. Man glaubt das kaum aber man hat das gefühl das man sehr viel Kraft anwenden muss. um was zu betätigen.

Bei einen spiel kann man leider noch nicht all zu vie über die Konsole sagen. Wenn man den überblick hat bei der Konsole lohnt sich garantiert der Kauf und die bringt den spieler sehr viel freude. 

Wenn die das mit den Sprach befehlen noch weiter ausbauen in den spielen wird das sehr spaßig. Und man kann gespannt auf die Zukunft sein.

Allerdings habe ich ne frage was die MMO auf den konsolen betreffen. Elders Scrolls soll ja auch vieleicht Monatsgebüren haben. Wird da ein unterschied gemacht Zwischen PC und Konsolen Version? Weil wenn ich mir das für Konsole hole würden wäre es sehr teuer. Internet kosten Goldmitgliedschaft und dann nochmal Monatliche konsten für ein spiel? 
Und wie wird es mit den Servern aussehen? Konsole und PC sind sicherlich getrennt. Aber auch die Server für Xbox one und PS4? Da könnte man fast meinen das das ein risko wird da auf ein Server nicht genug spieler drauf sein könnten.

Aber im allgemein muss ich sagen sehe ich total scharz für Konsolen spiele. Wenn die es weiter machen und so krass mit den DLC betreiben vergeht mir sehr schnell die Lust. da kostet ja fast alles was. 
Und da macht PS4 garantiert keinen unterschied.


----------



## odinxd (8. Januar 2014)

Was ich persönlich sehr schade finde zeigt sich gut in der Fifa Werbung der Xbox One:

"Spiele alleine oder zusammen mit deinen Freunden!" In der Werbung: Junge sitzt alleine vor der Konsole und sein Kumpel wird auf dem Bildschirm eingeblendet...
Das soll zusammen spielen sein?
Geht es nur noch darum alles Online zu Spielen und den Kontakt nur durch Sprache herzustellen damit sich ja keiner mehr bewegt und in einem Raum zusammenkommt?
Gibt es überhaupt auf den beiden Konsolen noch Split-Screen?

Mag sein das ich da einfach noch anders drüber denke da ich anders aufgewachsen bin, aber das empfinde ich absolut nicht als Zusammen spielen. Wirklich Schade. Mein Geschmack ist aber eh komplett anders deshalb würde ich mir von den beiden Konsolen keine holen da die "Top" Spiele in meinen Augen nichts taugen. Ich mag diese interaktiven Filme absolut nicht...
Wollte hier halt nur mal die Frage in den Raum werfen ob meine Ansicht über zusammen spielen mittlerweile so veraltet ist?

Und zum Thema über mir:
Ja Konsole, Internet, Goldmitgliedschaft, MMO-Abogebühren, Anschaffungspreis des Spiels und dazu gibt's garantiert noch nen Tollen Itemshop 
In meinen Augen wiedermal Abzocke ohne Ende... Unter diesen Umständen stimmt das schon das Konsolen nicht mehr lange mitmachen...

Ich find Ende letztes Jahr wurde uns nicht die Zukunft präsentiert sondern eine materielle Veranschaulichung wie die Großen Firmen ordentlich Kohle aus unseren Taschen ziehen. Und es klappt!... Traurig!


----------



## Wynn (8. Januar 2014)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Also ich meld mich nochmal. Ich habe mir jetzt ne Xbox One gekauft.
> Schöne tolle Maschine. Nur leider kann man die Konsole nur komplett nutzen mit einer Goldmitglieschaft.
> Ich glaub das ist bei der PS4 nicht anders hab ich gehört?



Es war bei der ps3 anders aber dann hat sony halt gesehen das die xbox kunden mit sich alles machen lassen und lassen bei der ps4 sich jetzt auch fürs multiplayer bezahlen

und nicht zu lang vor der konsole hängen sonst geht es dir wie ihm hier 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWcKtJj5_oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (8. Januar 2014)

odinxd schrieb:


> Geht es nur noch darum alles Online zu Spielen und den Kontakt nur durch Sprache herzustellen damit sich ja keiner mehr bewegt und in einem Raum zusammenkommt?
> Gibt es überhaupt auf den beiden Konsolen noch Split-Screen?
> 
> Mag sein das ich da einfach noch anders drüber denke da ich anders aufgewachsen bin, aber das empfinde ich absolut nicht als Zusammen spielen.


Eine Form des Zusammen Spielens ist es auf jeden Fall und es gibt ja auch noch Spiele mit lokalem Multiplayer. Man kann sich halt nicht beim Spielen begrabbeln 

Ich verstehe, dass es nicht dasselbe ist aber es ist nicht schlechter


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2014)

Das Argument "Zusammenspielen" darfst du aber nicht den Konsolen vorwerfen, eher den Spielen. 

Zu der Mitgliedschaft... natürlich ist das Abzocke und unnötig. Bei PSN bekommst du noch monatlich Spiele umsonst und andere reduzierte Titel. Wie es bei Xbone ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Januar 2014)

Bei Xbox Live bekommst du aktuell 2 Spiele / Monat für die 360. Für die One kommt das auch noch, aber da sind die Spiele ja eh gerade alle ganz neu draußen.


----------



## tear_jerker (8. Januar 2014)

in der gamestar ist gerade noch ein vergleich zwischen xbox und ps4 und so marginal scheint der technikvorsprung der ps4 nicht zu sein.


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es war bei der ps3 anders aber dann hat sony halt gesehen das die xbox kunden mit sich alles machen lassen und lassen bei der ps4 sich jetzt auch fürs multiplayer bezahlen



Blablabla...Sony Kunden lassen sich halt gerne hacken, die Server werden weit nicht so gut gewartet wie die Microsoft Server, was zu häufigeren Ausfällen und Wartezeiten führt und außerdem gibts kostenlose Spiele.


----------



## Yaglan (8. Januar 2014)

Also spielen tue ich nur ein Wenig. Nächsten Monat teste ich ein wenig die Goldmitgliedschaft.
Nur wie gesagt bis jetzt kommt für mich das ganze wie eine Geldmacherrei vor. Und da sagt man das ende des PCs ist gekommen?


----------



## pampam (8. Januar 2014)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Also spielen tue ich nur ein Wenig. Nächsten Monat teste ich ein wenig die Goldmitgliedschaft.
> Nur wie gesagt bis jetzt kommt für mich das ganze wie eine Geldmacherrei vor. Und da sagt man das ende des PCs ist gekommen?



Heißt es nicht immer, das Ende der Konsolen würde bald (nach dieser Generation) kommen?
Oder kommt jetzt das Ende von allem?


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Januar 2014)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Also spielen tue ich nur ein Wenig. Nächsten Monat teste ich ein wenig die Goldmitgliedschaft.
> Nur wie gesagt bis jetzt kommt für mich das ganze wie eine Geldmacherrei vor. Und da sagt man das ende des PCs ist gekommen?



das problem  ist da wohl auch etwas das die meisten medialen features der xbone usa exklusiv sind. btw bei der ps4 musst du nur für multiplayer extra zahlen. andere inet funktionen funzen auch ohne


----------



## Moez (9. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte eine PS1 und später eine PS2. Danach wechselte ich zur Xbox. Von der war ich so "begeistert", dass ich sie meinem Kind gegeben hatte und mir als Ersatz eine PS3 zugelegt habe. Mit dieser Xbox-Entäuschung im Nacken stand für mich fest, dass es eine PS4 werden wird.

Meine PS4 habe ich seit kurz vor Weihnachten und bereue es keine Sekunde. Die würde ich mir sofort wieder kaufen.

Auf Microsofts Restriktionen hätte ich keine Lust mehr. Die haben noch nicht verstanden wie man mit Privatkunden umgeht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Januar 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Blablabla...Sony Kunden lassen sich halt gerne hacken, die Server werden weit nicht so gut gewartet wie die Microsoft Server, was zu häufigeren Ausfällen und Wartezeiten führt und außerdem gibts kostenlose Spiele.



PS Masterrace xbone 1 sign out

Mal ehrlich - du liest das Argument überall. Wirklich überall. Microsoft ist ein "Naziunternehmen", die sich nen fuck um ihre Kunden scheren und Sony lassen sich gern häääääääcken und sind genau so doof. Nicht provozieren lassen 

(Nur mal so, wer seine Kreditkarten-Daten dort hinterlässt verdient es auch nicht anders. Gibt nicht umsonst Play-Cards)


----------



## Tikume (9. Januar 2014)

Letztendlich ist die Frage nicht wer besser ist.
Die Sache ist doch dass es Konkurrenz gibt, was dazu führt dass beide Hersteller (ich unterschlage Nintendo an der Stelle einfach) auch angetrieben sind ihr Produkt attraktiver zu machen.
Gäbe es nur noch eine große Konsole am Markt, ich weiss nicht ob er Verbraucher der Gewinner wäre (obwohl es eb. auch Vorteile hätte).


----------

